# Thank you to all the gamesmakers



## tiggs (30 July 2012)

Just back from a fantastic day at Greenwich and would like to say thank you to all the volunteers who were so helpful and smiley all day long. It was a magical day.


----------



## Goya (30 July 2012)

As a Gamesmaker, I thank you for your kind comments. The crowd in general were fantastic, although sadly there were one or two who were rude to us when we stopped them crossing when a horse came.
One person even asked me why they couldn't walk " along the empty strip of grass" to get around the course.


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

The games makers were just so delightful except for one bored looking boy on the coke stall but he didn't have the purple uniform on 

We were so impressed with them saying morning etc and they were so helpful

We talked to one on the train back who said she's up at half five every day to travel to her shift for half seven and they are on 12 hour shifts. She was knackered but loving it


----------



## LizzieJ (30 July 2012)

Agreed, they were all fab on the two days i was there


----------



## Karran (30 July 2012)

Yes, I was thinking this, this morning. Everyone has been so cheery and helpful. You've all worked so hard to make this fun for us!


----------



## PucciNPoni (31 July 2012)

From what it looked like on TV, the crowd looked electric - must have been an amazing atmosphere!


----------



## rambling (31 July 2012)

A big thank you from me as well to all the Gamesmakers who greeted us on our way to the Greenwich they were wonderful ambassadors for your country. They answered our questions and wished us a happy day with such good humourand kindness you should be so proud if them all.


----------



## galaxy (31 July 2012)

Totally agree!  I swear they have been slipping something in their water


----------



## Madam Min (31 July 2012)

I too agree, they were all really helpful and smiley and especially in what could have been difficult /frustrating situations i.e getting large amounts people after the event down to the station.

Well done and thank you!


----------



## Mega (31 July 2012)

I'd like to add my praise for the fantastic games makers, who really made the games for us! As everyone else has said, all so helpful and cheery all day. I can't believe anyone could be rude to them. Shame on those few and a million thank yous to the games makers xxx


----------



## robthecob (31 July 2012)

I just posted in the competition lounge something similar. You guys were amazing  really just as proud of everyone who volunteered as I am of the team, the sense of pride from everyone there was amazing  I really think it will leave a lasting impression on anyone who has visited the country for the games


----------



## strictlyhorsey (31 July 2012)

Just back from the final showjumping day and have to add my praise to the gamesmakers as well.  So cheerful and helpful it was a delight and helped make an already stupendous day even more so.  Well done.


----------



## Bernster (31 July 2012)

Here here !


----------



## welshone (31 July 2012)

As one of the Greenwich gamesmakers I'd like to say a big thankyou for all your kind comments - great to hear you all had a good time. We are all loving being part of it, the atmosphere at Greenwich Park has been amazing. Now just need a foot massage.............!


----------



## duckling (31 July 2012)

Ditto  thank you games makers!


----------



## {51248} (1 August 2012)

I volunteered to be a games maker.... didnt get accepted (sob...).... wish I could have been there as part of the games maker team.


----------



## misst (1 August 2012)

Yep another big thank you here

Also can I mention the military please? The guy who did our security should have been away on holiday this week but was still polite, smiling and very friendly and super efficient - so a big THANK YOU TO THE MILLITARY


----------



## mle22 (1 August 2012)

Another big thank you - you are all amazing. So pleasant and patient. Well done to all.


----------



## Superhot (1 August 2012)

As a Gamesmaker, thank you so much for all the appreciative comments.  To be honest, it was a bit daunting thinking there would be 50,000 people at the XC, but what a joy you all were!  The atmosphere was terrific, you could hear the roar across the park at every jump when team GB were competing.  I can honestly say that I didn't have anyone complaining at the crossing point when incidents had happened, and we had to hold the crowd back for a while, everyone understood and was very patient.  No rider or horse was seriously hurt during the event thank goodness, so for me personally, it is something I will remember being a part of for the rest of my life.  Thank you so much to Team GB, my fellow Gamesmakers and to the public for making the whole event so memorable!


----------

